# Old Truck



## Bottles r LEET

Here's an old truck in the woods near my house. It's a 1968 Chevy long bed truck. Last registered date on the license plate is 1991.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Side.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Inside. Thanks for looking.


----------



## LC

Looks like it had been set up for some heavy duty work .


----------



## Bottles r LEET

L C,
 Yes, it's pretty rugged. It was a farm truck.


----------



## LC

Years ago I bought a 68 Dodge pick up . It had a four speed transmission transmission that someone had dropped down in it . It was geared so low that you could take off in third gear with it lol .


----------



## ironmountain

you sure you don't live on wife's family farm?  Old dodge pickups and old ford pickups buried in the woods just like that!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

ironmountain,
 We have lots of cars in this area. When people had a junk car, they rolled it out into the woods. My Dad is a construction worker, and has dug up whole cars before with his bulldozer.


----------



## ironmountain

Leet,

 yep..same here. Live deep in the woods, car/farm equipment/fridge/washing machine etc dies....put it up in the bush and let it sit. 

 at our hunting camp (used to be grandma's farm) there's a small lumber road that's pretty tight to drive. On the left side of the "road" as you start going, there's a house cut in half. It's like someone literally took a saw and just sliced 1/2 of it off. It butts right up to the edge of the road (there's a 3' bank on the side of the road). You can see the rocks and brickes used to level it under the flooring, kitchen table still there, cups,plates etc... there used to be an old 33 ford in there, but someone hauled it out years ago.....I'm going digging and MD'ing that place next time we're up there....imagine the stuff to be found just snooping in the cupboards...

 tried to see if i could see it from Google maps to get a pic, but no go...will have to get some when i get back up there.

 My bro in law and myself decided this past year to clean the farm up. it's huge and there's so much crap out there...(i don't mind the 4000 dumps or privy sites though). So he and i just casually started hauling scrap stuff down or out to the bush roads on the property. Father in law got the hint and we cleared out almost all of it. 

 Now I just need to find a glass recycler. I'd be fat rich.  Daughter and I have pulled thousands of brown glass beer bottles and we're not even 1/8 into all the dumps/privy sites/foundations of old farm buildings etc... figure the farm has been there since the mid 1800's. and all they did was sit around the fire and drink.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

check the seats for coins[]


----------



## MIdigger

Well, while most might think searching the seats might be a joke, I once found a Buick 225 that was loaded. The owner mustve been a waitress or something. By the time Id cleaned it all out I had over $22.00 worth of change. unfortunately there wasnt any silver, but all that clad was a nice find. Not to mention jacking the 4bbl quadra-jet, the radiator, and a few other things I made $ off.

 Fortune favors the guy willing to look!.


----------



## ironmountain

My daughter almost made me shed a tear when we were hauling that stuff out...we're hooking a truck up to the tractor to jank it out of the woods and daughter tells grandpa to wait a minute, goes inside the truck, comes out a few mins later..she was grubbing for change.....

 I did the same thing when father in law wanted me to take pics to sell his 66 tbird.  just some clad and some S&H Green Stamps..


----------



## MIdigger

I was out detecting last spring, I came upon an old Pontiac from the 50s. First thing I did was search the seats....nothing. But I did remove all the wiring and aluminum I could and stuffed it into my pack.

 Just never know what youll stumble onto. As long as I dont open a trunk and find some dead homeless guy.


----------



## woody

I was deer hunting this past season and came upon someone who committed suicide by carbon monoxide poisoning. He backed his 4 wheeler up to a portable bobhouse and zippped up the flaps with him inside. Quick and painless, I presume. 
 He had been there for 5 days before we found him. 
 Kind of disturbing to see someone so desperate to take their own life.


----------



## Plumbata

A buddy and I stumbled on a Ford Probe in the woods which looked as if it had just been abandoned that week, with branches and brush covering it for camouflage. Well, I smashed the window, unlocked it, and we snooped around. My buddy didn't find anything good as it was pretty well cleaned out, but I ripped up some stuff under the driver's seat and found a 14K gold bracelet! Also found a silver bracelet, some change, and a DMX CD []

 I also took the "Ford Probe" decal, due to the humorous nature of the name of the car. [8D]

 Think I sold the gold for 85 bucks when I needed some fast cash. Shoulda held onto it because even now gold is way higher than it was when I sold it. Ah well. [>:]


----------



## MIdigger

Cant say Ive ever found gold, but long ago a buddy needed some parts at a foreign auto parts junkyard. Found 2 boxes of .340 Weatherby ammo under the front seat of some foreign dink-mobile.


----------



## ironmountain

dang woody, that would be a slight shock to say the least.  friend of mine was in the Air Force Pararescue. He said the weirdest thing he'd seen was two naked guys hugging each other frozen solid with a small tree between them.  Said they'd gotten lost and disoriented, hypothermia (shed their clothing because they felt so hot) and were sitting up frozen solid like that. That would be a bit haunting.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> A buddy and I stumbled on a Ford Probe in the woods which looked as if it had just been abandoned that week, with branches and brush covering it for camouflage. Well, I smashed the window, unlocked it, and we snooped around. My buddy didn't find anything good as it was pretty well cleaned out, but I ripped up some stuff under the driver's seat and found a 14K gold bracelet! Also found a silver bracelet, some change, and a DMX CD []
> 
> I also took the "Ford Probe" decal, due to the humorous nature of the name of the car. [8D]
> 
> Think I sold the gold for 85 bucks when I needed some fast cash. Shoulda held onto it because even now gold is way higher than it was when I sold it. Ah well. [>:]


 
  Nothing says free like stealing..............better than stealing alone, you get destroy someones property to boot. 

 Stealing and destroying other peoples stuff, that's the life not for me.

 "just been abandonded that week"........"smashed the window and unlocked it"

 That last sentence pretty much says it all.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> Nothing says free like stealing..............better than stealing alone, you get destroy someones property to boot.
> 
> Stealing and destroying other peoples stuff, that's the life not for me.
> 
> "just been abandonded that week"........"smashed the window and unlocked it"
> 
> That last sentence pretty much says it all.


 Pat and I don't see eye to eye on much but I'm behind him 100% on this


----------



## cyberdigger

I'm gonna compound the dumbfoundedness here and make that 3 of us who are kinda thinkin wtf on that Plum..


----------



## JOETHECROW

Me too....


----------



## Penn Digger

Ditto.

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger

Tritto.. double tritto, that's 2 trittoes in a row.. [8|]


----------



## Plumbata

Jesus people, give me some credit, and also try to take Pat's poison tongue with a grain of salt. I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid enough to resort to thievery, and then post about such exploits on a public forum.

 It was a junky beat up old ford probe which we found laying essentially on its side, in a steep ditch which ran perpendicular to a rather large creek. Nearby was a highway bridge; they must have driven it down to the extent of some old access road, and then down the slope to this area. They then covered it with cut branches and saplings to protect it from view.

 We had hiked this area a number of times before, as it was somewhat near his house.  From prior observation it was understood that the old tires, 2 and a half cars in different stages of decay, and random junk scattered about the area suggested that the area was a dump; a place where people dispose of the unwanted, not store their valued automobiles...

 This was 5 or 6 years ago, and the place was subsequently cleaned up when they had to do bridge repairs. Nowadays I might report a car like that, because now most crap cars go to the "$$$ FOR JUNK CARS" people, and thus there might be a possibility that it was stolen, but this didn't look like a stolen car...

 The precious metals were found essentially underneath the upholstery along the driver's seat mountings to the shell/body where stuff tends to collect and then disappear from view, at least in my experience. In addition to the bracelets I found some unspeakable filth and an assortment of rather disgusting pennies, and slightly less disgusting larger change. 

 So yeah, relax people, call-off the inquisition, and don't be hatin' on those who probe around and find gold and silver in abandoned Ford Probes... []


----------



## cyberdigger

[sm=_vti_cnf.log]


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Jesus...


 
 ?


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> It was a junky beat up old ford probe which we found laying essentially on its side, in a steep ditch which ran perpendicular to a rather large creek. Nearby was a highway bridge; they must have driven it down to the extent of some old access road, and then down the slope to this area. They then covered it with cut branches and saplings to protect it from view.
> 
> We had hiked this area a number of times before, as it was somewhat near his house.Â  From prior observation it was understood that the old tires, 2 and a half cars in different stages of decay, and random junk scattered about the area suggested that the area was a dump; a place where people dispose of the unwanted, not store their valued automobiles...


 Alot of details that would have been helpful in the original post


----------



## MIdigger

Just the facts Ma`am, just the facts---Joe Friday Dragnet.


----------



## Wheelah23

Didja find any rusty chainsaws nearby? [&:]

 I can't say I'da done it Plum, but if the car was abandoned, I don't see any reason not to go in... Then again, breaking in may have been a little overboard.


----------



## cyberdigger

Yeah maybe you (inadvertently) desecrated an occupier's home.. one should always think twice before breaking glass..


----------



## MIdigger

That might even have been Home invasion!. After the factual reviews the accused is to be released forthwith from the yardarm.

 And under the stated circumstances Id have trashed the area looking for priceless trinkets myself.


----------



## Plumbata

I'd like to think that I am a decent judge of situations. I've come across vehicles parked like the truck which began this thread, and I leave them be, because even though they are likely junk from years in the elements they are still mentally categorized as possessions by the owner.

 This vehicle was cleaned out, stripped of the license plates, and the VIN may have been effaced too, not sure though. I wouldn't have had to break glass if the car was laying flat, as the passenger window pressed into the ditch was broken but inaccessible. If someone were living in it, there was absolutely no evidence, and they conducted a piss-poor parking job if their goal was to maintain the integrity of the space in the cab. Besides, it was covered with a bunch of brush.

 And yes, I found 3 rusty chainsaws, clearly the property of a nearby hobo camp, which I stole and sold for a million dollars. Tell Pat to sue me. []

 MIdigger, thanks for actually understanding the scenario and being on my side. I too am an open-eyed opportunist and hike around with a backpack or duffel bag and tools and collect the scrap, cool rocks, and old stuff I come across. It won't make ya rich but as someone with ADHD who is always pacing around anyway I might as well channel the energy into something productive.


----------



## MIdigger

Well Ill be the first to admit if I think I can make an honest buck on something Ill do it. The story just didnt have everything straight. You cleared that up, no big deal. When opportunity knocks you move on it.

 Like I said the way you found it and described I wouldnt have hesitated to do the same. It sounds like you stumbled into a dump. Heck, if the car was abandoned as stated Id have stripped off any copper/brass aluminum but thats just me. No different than if I saw a bunch of old bottles in there, unless an item was able to be returned to its rightful owner if I wanted it Id take it. Its been dumped and obviously left as trash.

 Without a vin or any other way to identify it one has to conclude A) that the owner just wanted to dispose of it anyway they could. Or B) It was stolen and left----but was there any evidence of that?....................Ah, I say dont worry about it. Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## MIdigger

One last thing Plumb---

 Heck Iam Bipolar and wear a tinfoil hat!! And I can fly in my Superman jammies. If we were there at the same time it wouldve been a race into that car, make no doubt about that. Opportunity favors the first guy there!.


----------



## Headhunter2

Ya'll need to leave Plumbata alone. He is going to get p----- off and quit posting all his cool pictures and cool words. Plumbata, count me on your side, it's your call at that time and place in the woods.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here's another truck. Thankfully, this one will eventually be fixed up. It's a 1954 Dodge.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Side view.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Cab inside.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bed. Last picture.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice truck.  Looks like one we'd use for hauling scrap/deer/dragging felled logs and such at the farm. 
 I love cars and trucks just sitting in the woods/fields..you never know what you'll find.(although, having as many at the farm as we had was a bit overboard and needed some cleaning up)  My grandfather had 2 '37 fords sitting up in the woods. There was a tree that had grown through where the floorboard should have been right up through the roof.   
 I get up to inlaws', I'll have to see if the car behind the cut in half house is still there.  Looks like an old t-bucket roadster or something similar.  Heck, I was behind the house at the farm with my daughter wandering through the pines and she yells that she found a car. I head over and she'd found the hood to an old Pontiac Chieftan. Still had the hood ornament, no rust and was ready to go.  I hauled it out and put it on CL for father in law...

 Nice "vehicles in the bush" pics leet! keem em coming!


----------



## MIdigger

Looks like the truck was just hauled from the set of the old "Waltons" series. 

 Calling dibs on the battery ($7.00 here) if the sinks stainless to, and those possible copper cables in the back.................Mel Fisher isnt the olny guy out "salvagin"....


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> Leet,
> 
> yep..same here. Live deep in the woods, car/farm equipment/fridge/washing machine etc dies....put it up in the bush and let it sit.
> 
> at our hunting camp (used to be grandma's farm) there's a small lumber road that's pretty tight to drive. On the left side of the "road" as you start going, there's a house cut in half. It's like someone literally took a saw and just sliced 1/2 of it off. It butts right up to the edge of the road (there's a 3' bank on the side of the road). You can see the rocks and brickes used to level it under the flooring, kitchen table still there, cups,plates etc... there used to be an old 33 ford in there, but someone hauled it out years ago.....I'm going digging and MD'ing that place next time we're up there....imagine the stuff to be found just snooping in the cupboards...
> 
> tried to see if i could see it from Google maps to get a pic, but no go...will have to get some when i get back up there.
> 
> My bro in law and myself decided this past year to clean the farm up. it's huge and there's so much crap out there...(i don't mind the 4000 dumps or privy sites though). So he and i just casually started hauling scrap stuff down or out to the bush roads on the property. Father in law got the hint and we cleared out almost all of it.
> 
> Now I just need to find a glass recycler. I'd be fat rich.  Daughter and I have pulled thousands of brown glass beer bottles and we're not even 1/8 into all the dumps/privy sites/foundations of old farm buildings etc... figure the farm has been there since the mid 1800's. and all they did was sit around the fire and drink.


 
 Let me know if you find any old rusty Beer Cans on the Farm[]  LEON.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> Cab inside.


 
 Love the home made pvc pipe defroster system.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> Side view.


 
 Looks ex military to me... Heavy duty truck.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Headhunter2
> 
> Ya'll need to leave Plumbata alone. He is going to getÂ p----- off and quit posting all his cool pictures and cool words. Plumbata, count me on your side, it's your call at that time and place in the woods.


 Awwwwwwwww aren't you the ultimate kiss ass, 7 posts in 2 1/2 years and I'm supposed to listen to your words of wisdom[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger

LOL!


----------



## Jim

I'm glad that plans exist to restore that old Dodge. It does appear to be an old military Power Wagon, which, if I remember correctly, were known as the WDX series. They are tough old trucks, and worth a nice chunk of cash restored.

 I had a 1967 Power Wagon that had been an old municipal road crew truck, complete with a manual-angle snow plow. Not ideal for highway driving with its extremely low gearing (225 six, 4-speed) and top speed of 45-50, but very cool to drive around in. Everyone who saw it wanted to buy it, and I finally gave in to one of them. I still miss that truck, but my 2011 Dodge Ram is just a bit more comfortable to drive. When you had a truck in the 60s, things like power steering, power brakes and a comfortable interior were usually not included.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW

> I had a 1967 Power Wagon


 
 Hey Jim,..My brother had one of those for awhile...really cool truck (but he wrecked it) [] Last I knew it was still plowing snow on an old farm...


----------



## Plumbata

> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Heck I am Bipolar and wear a tinfoil  hat!! And I can fly in my Superman jammies. If we were there at the same  time it wouldve been a race into that car, make no doubt about that.  Opportunity favors the first guy there!.


 
   I don't know if you actually are Bipolar (I've got Aspergers myself so  jokes often fly over my head) but my friend who accompanied me on the  adventure is bipolar as well. I generally like people who have what others  term as "disorders", because they tend to be far more interesting and  dynamic than all those boring, conventionally-minded neuro-typical  people out there.

   If we did stumble on it at the same time I don't quite know how I would  react, but whatever the case I hope you get to find some gold in an  abandoned car someday! The purpose of my initial post was to share that  if I can find gold in abandoned vehicles, then so can everybody else. I  am prone to excessive verbosity, so I tried to prune the story down into  a more digestible length. A mistake I suppose, because apparently  posting about it publicly will get ya  crucified by the close-minded and potentially jealous moral majority,  but whatever, they all know *precisely* where to shove their  erroneous judgements.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Love the home made pvc pipe defroster system.


 
   I was wondering what that was, thanks for clearing it up! I also like the old truck, it has a very sturdy and rugged look to it. I'm glad that it will be restored, it'd be a shame if it got scrapped. Certainly not a shame is the junk in the bed was scrapped though!



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Awwwwwwwww aren't you the ultimate kiss ass, 7 posts in 2 1/2 years and I'm supposed to listen to your words of wisdom


 
   What do you mean by this Jim? Are you saying that I am a  thief who doesn't deserve some intelligent, essentially anonymous, and  utterly righteous support? Spell it out for me man, are you still  holding Pat's completely wrong, factually deficient, but rather  compelling position regarding this silliness? You are perfectly entitled  to the opinion that my behavior may have been risky in some respect,  but calling question to my integrity crosses the line. Perhaps you're just envious that someone is willing to come to bat for *me*...

  And WTF do you know about wisdom? If you think that the number of posts  someone has made is related to the wisdom of their statement, then  obviously you don't know the first thing about "wisdom". In all  likelihood, the number of posts under the belt is* inversely*  correlated to the wisdom or intellect of the author. It could be said  that people who have nothing better to do than accumulate many thousands  of posts, and then who assume that the number somehow indicates that  they are cool, popular, special, knowledgeable or wise are in fact  totally *lacking* in all those respects...



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> LOL!


 
  Yeah... F'ing hilarious. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger

> In all likelihood, the number of posts under the belt is inversely correlated to the wisdom or intellect of the author. It could be said that people who have nothing better to do than accumulate many thousands of posts, and then who assume that the number somehow indicates that they are cool, popular, special, knowledgeable or wise are in fact totally lacking in all those respects...


 
 You tellum Steve! []  ..hey wait..


----------



## Plumbata

Lol, don't take it personally or anything, but from this end the maintenance of my integrity regarding this unwanted attention has been exasperating, and although I am not an emotional person, Jim's remark got me to the point that I was indeed p----d off and had to vent some steam. Some people vent by punching walls, I vent by spewing biting, vitriolic words. 

 If you read into it, i say that if you think the number of posts you have means something that it clearly doesn't, then you are inherently stupid and lame. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having 5 or 10K posts as long as you understand that the number doesn't mean very much at all, and that it certainly has nothing to do with wisdom.


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: Headhunter2
> 
> Ya'll need to leave Plumbata alone. He is going to get p----- off and quit posting all his cool pictures and cool words. Plumbata, count me on your side, it's your call at that time and place in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww aren't you the ultimate kiss ass, 7 posts in 2 1/2 years and I'm supposed to listen to your words of wisdom[8|]
Click to expand...

 I agree with plummy,just because someone doesnt have alot of posts doesnt mean they're stupid.Maybe they have something better to do than sit here and blabber with us,I dont but some people do.I just dont think you can handle the fact that some people dont bow down to you.[8|]


----------



## MIdigger

Plumb---I wasnt making fun of you. Iam BP....what do I care? I take meds for a medical condition that isnt of my doing. Just like a fellow with a bad ticker takes his heart meds. If folks make fun of me for something like that well, their just ignorant. Same as making fun of a crippled person. Its plain ignorant and I have no use for such people. 

 I havent got a high post count either......damn, not much wisdom here. Sorry everyone. wait, no Iam not dang BiPolar.

 Now you wordsmiths I love to watch go at it.....it gives me a chance to use the dictionary. Master of the English I aint. Keep it simple. But you guys go on ahead, Ill catch up later.

 Plumb--I also got that nice 14K ring last year Mding so I have found some gold, its was worth about 300+ and I was offered 255 but kept it. If Id found a dead guy in the car you found why, man Id open his jaws and if there was gold in there, can you say EXTRACTION!!! those multi-tools are just that.

 Last, internet squabblin just isnt my cup of joe. I understand your wanting to set things straight. Maybe I just got the explaination correct first?. I say just keep posting your adventures and pictures (which buy the way, Ive not yet mastered).


----------



## cyberdigger

> I agree with plummy,just because someone doesnt have alot of posts doesnt mean they're stupid.Maybe they have something better to do than sit here and blabber with us,I dont but some people do.I just dont think you can handle the fact that some people dont bow down to you.


 
 ..you tellum Carb... ...hey...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Awwwwwwwww aren't you the ultimate kiss ass, 7 posts in 2 1/2 years and I'm supposed to listen to your words of wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by this Jim? Are you saying that I am a  thief who doesn't deserve some intelligent, essentially anonymous, and  utterly righteous support? Spell it out for me man, are you still  holding Pat's completely wrong, factually deficient, but rather  compelling position regarding this silliness? You are perfectly entitled  to the opinion that my behavior may have been risky in some respect,  but calling question to my integrity crosses the line. Perhaps you're just envious that someone is willing to come to bat for *me*...
> 
> And WTF do you know about wisdom? If you think that the number of posts  someone has made is related to the wisdom of their statement, then  obviously you don't know the first thing about "wisdom". In all  likelihood, the number of posts under the belt is* inversely*  correlated to the wisdom or intellect of the author. It could be said  that people who have nothing better to do than accumulate many thousands  of posts, and then who assume that the number somehow indicates that  they are cool, popular, special, knowledgeable or wise are in fact  totally *lacking* in all those respects...
Click to expand...

 I'm saying I don't give a rat's ass about what HH2 had to say....You're the last person who needs someone sticking up for them, you're intelligent, easy going and always get your point across and never seen flustered to the point you would stop posting. Nothing more to it, and as you said in another post had you told the story with all the details to start the "moral majority" might have known the real scoop.

 That way maybe those of us who thought it sounded like you broke into what appeared to be a stolen car hidden in the woods wouldn't have thought it to be "wrong". 

 That is the whole thing in a nutshell.......Understand??


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I agree with plummy,just because someone doesnt have alot of posts doesnt mean they're stupid.Maybe they have something better to do than sit here and blabber with us,I dont but some people do.I just dont think you can handle the fact that some people dont bow down to you.[8|]Â


 LOL...


----------



## MIdigger

Ok so this squabbles over then right? Lets get back to posting and pictures. By the way isnt there supposed to be a moderator around? Must be texting someone.

 Anyways, Id hoped I didnt have to invoke a Rodney King---Cant we all just get along?.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Um, maybe this should be locked. That way we can start a new thread?


----------



## Plumbata

No need for that Mr. 1337, The situation is resolved as far as I'm concerned. No hard feelings Jim, I understand. keep on rockin' out in this wonderful world of old glass.

 Anyway, in the interest of relevant discussion, I've got a story to offer.

 About 13 years ago my father and I were exploring a cemetery in an adjacent town. We came upon an area recessed between 2 hills and saw an old groundskeeper house, and 2 Ford Model A or T trucks rusting in the woods nearby. I have no pictures but they looked like this in condition-wise (but non-functional):







 Anyway, we were both intrigued so we went to investigate more closely. Along the way we passed a ditch full of old rusty safes. Big, bulky, and very old cracked safes half-sunken in the ground. There were a lot of them, and I wouldn't be surprised if there were just as many totally buried and lost from view. On the door of one safe, half buried under the dirt and leaves, was a magnificent bronze plaque which I decided that I *NEEDED*, haha.

 Well my dad went to the groundskeeper's house and knocked, and a cordial middle-aged man came out. My father asked if we could take the plaque and the man gave us the green-light, and explained that his father was a safe-cracker in addition to groundskeeper and apparently a collector of old vehicles. The man said that 2 years before that moment, the municipality forcibly removed over a dozen old 20s and 30s cars to be scrapped. What a shame. [&o]

 So I got a screwdriver from the truck and removed one screw, but I wasn't strong enough to break the 2nd screw which was totally locked, so my father managed that.

 Now, over a decade later, it is still one of my prized possessions. I consider it more of a work of art than an antique, though it is probably over 150 years old:






 It weighs 1.5 pounds and is of respectable displaying size. I love the cobblestone street and the men with top-hats and mid-19th century clothing. The scene shows that their safes maintain their integrity after being blasted in a furnace-like building, whereas the inferior safes of their competitors apparently melt or slump under the same conditions, and are seen strewn about in the street. Since I couldn't haul away the old vehicles it was nice to find something both appealing and portable that day.


----------



## surfaceone

*Holy Herrings, man!*

 That is a great piece, What "respectable" size is it? I'd be thrilled to find a Bronze Badge like that. I'm pretty darned thrilled you showed us a buncha pixels of it...

 Thanks for this safe cracker!




From.


----------



## epackage

Great Plaque for sure Plum...[]


----------



## MIdigger

Interesting piece of history. Guess thats 1.5 lbs of NON scrap metal!


----------



## Plumbata

Thanks folks!

 I grew up with this piece; it was one of my more prized early finds so over time it has seen many new acquisitions join it on it's shelf, more or less figuratively speaking. No way in heck that I'd let some scrap buyer get his grubby paws on it! [8D]

 Here is a shot with my hand in the frame to demonstrate the general size of the piece. It's 5 and 3/4th inches wide (not including the screw mounts) and 5 inches tall.


----------



## cyberdigger

Very cool piece indeed! It has extraordinary depth to the image.. beautiful!


----------



## epackage

some nice "Go Withs"....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-pair-Herring-minute-man-safe-trade-card-/190345797347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c517e5ee3


----------



## epackage

Another style...


----------



## epackage

An actual safe with your plaque...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1852-Salis-Herring-safe-/140653438916?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bf9927c4


----------



## epackage

This Chicago example from 1865 brings over $200...


----------



## Plumbata

Good lookin' out, I don't know but I would imagine that the variant with the fish might be more recent? I bet good ole Silas Herring thought fish motifs would be cooler than plain screw mounts.

 I didn't see that safe, the pics are poor but you can make out the plaques along the top. I'm quite certain that this safe only had the one plaque remaining.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Good lookin' out, I don't know but I would imagine that the variant with the fish might be more recent?


 The first fish plaque is dated the same as your's is with 1852 being the date, this Chicago is 1865 so that one is more recent I would assume...Would be cool to have a pair...


----------



## MIdigger

200.00 you say?? wow! that is a bit over scrap value!


----------



## Headhunter2

It was just a GOOF man!


----------



## surfaceone




----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump. Still looking for cars and trucks in the woods pictures.


----------



## ironmountain

Leet. Next time I make it up to inlaws I'll get you some.  Here's one for now: the '66 t-bird father in law wants to get rid of. On blocks 'cause we didn't have a jack and were checking out the frame.  All original, spare original parts,  "rare" 428 motor they put in the 66's in the last 6months of production only. runs great.


----------



## MIdigger

That cars got to be worth some fortune. Especially if it has any provenance window sticker/ordering papers (I know the old chevys had papers under the seats) or VIN numbers.

 Id bet that thing (with proper tires to hook up) would absolutley launch and run like mad with that engine. Ive always been a Chevy nut myself (used to bracket race a `68 Nova) but I can certainly appreciate other manufacturers cars. That sounds like a diamond in the woods.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Great car!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Found this one on Google Earth. I'll have to go check it out come spring.


----------



## MIdigger

Somehow I just dont think that 4 doors in the same realm of value the other is in. While Iam sure some steel scrap guys would mess with that hulk...I prefer the non-ferrous stuff which brings more $ than steels. I would guess from my examination that all of those type metals have been plundered/pilaged and filched from said hulk.

 Unfortunately I feel that blob will meet an untimely disintegration via the country bumpkins and lots of ammo. At least thats what would happen here.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Found this one on Google Earth also, really close to the other one. I can't wait until spring to go see them.


----------



## ironmountain

I like that piece Plumb...a guy on the MD forums I hit up found one of those just a week or so ago...I'll try to find the link.

 LEON: Not many beercans yet, just some pabst and bosch (Houghton, Mi brewer).. Father in law had some info on it for me that I posted somewhere...here's a wiki.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosch_Brewing_Company

 I've also found some Hamm's cans. The flat tops from the late 50's..I have a couple around here somewhere with only a couple small spots that are marred. Some old Mt Dew flat top steel cans. I'll keep a lookout for more for you. Still waiting to hear back from my friend about the tons of cans her friend has.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

FOUND THIS ONE WHILE SEARCHING THE WOODS FOR A BOTTLE DUMP....

 https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii308/DOC_100/DSNY%20IMAGE%20BANK%202/DSCF8891copy.jpg


 YOU CAN VIEW MORE ON THIS THREAD.
 ANYTHING POSTED BY THE AMERICAN GARAGE IS STUFF I'VE FOUND!

 http://www.oldgas.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=132984&page=1


----------



## diggerdirect

Cool truck! Looks like a 50's era chevy? 20 years ago most farms around here also had these old vehicles about, but with the help of 'scrappers' (as well as dam politicians) we dont see many these days.

 Al


----------



## Bottles r LEET

New truck found today. It's a GMC. Anyone have a guess on the year? 58? 59? 60?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This truck is underwater half of the year. Here's the interior.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Seat.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

There was about a foot of ice. The truck was frozen up to the grill. Here's the back. The bed is gone. During the spring and fall, there is about 4 to 5 feet of water.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Side view.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Other side.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Other side door.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Interior from the other side.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Back of the truck. Last picture of the truck.


----------



## ironmountain

If it becomes a hassle to bring out and try to sell, part it out.  Friend of mine is a huge Mopar fan. he'll spend money on the old jcked up looking vehicle stguck in the woods or in someones junkyard. hes made great money disnmantling themd  storing .

 showed me the mopar paint books for different years of paintchips he'd gotten for free from some guy at the st ignace auto cruise. they sell for roghly 100 each page.

 last week he sold an oem roadrunner gas cap. Got 250$ for it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This car or truck was near the GMC. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Possible door?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump. Still looking for pictures of abandoned cars/trucks.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> New truck found today. It's a GMC. Anyone have a guess on the year? 58? 59? 60?


 

 Cool Truck,...I'm sayin' 63...I had the Chevrolet version and I needed a pair of doors for it....Did some work for a guy in exchange for two and they were different...Earlier ones looked almost the same, but the pillars sloped forward....


----------



## JOETHECROW

* Here's a 61 model.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

New car found today. It's some sort of station wagon. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Tail lights.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Last one.


----------



## JOETHECROW

57 ford wagon!


----------



## JOETHECROW

*


----------



## JOETHECROW

Off chance that it's a 56...they were vr. similar and not a lot of that one left to go on..[]


----------



## JOETHECROW

Okey Dokey...After studying the pics, I have to say 56...Here it looks like the tail fins were vertical to the taillights instead of slightly canted out...


----------



## JOETHECROW

The closer one got from 57 on, towards the 60's,... the more the tail fins sloped outward...It was rumored that some of these cars would actually lift of the ground in the rear at high speeds!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Thanks Joe! Bump, still looking for pictures of old cars and trucks you have found in the woods.


----------



## tftfan

My dad parked this one behind the barn like ten years ago, not sure why. It was a smooth ride. []


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Micah, great looking car. Looks like it is in pretty good condition too.


----------



## tftfan

Rumor has it my nephew is gonna restore it. Hope so.


> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Micah, great looking car. Looks like it is in pretty good condition too.


----------



## tftfan

Found a couple more oldies . Saw this truck behind a house. This is the best pic we could get without actually getting permission.


----------



## tftfan

Melissa saw this one way out in the woods.


----------



## tftfan

We found these down state, we lost all power in our house after the blizzard last week. So...we left town ! Three and a half days no power. Good excuse to visit family down state.


----------



## ironmountain

nice pics tftfan.....

 I'll get some pics of some vehicles in the woods in a few weeks. Finally.  Kareem Abdul Jabbar, err...I mean my 11yr old daughter (just under 5'5" and triple double almost every game..she's fierce!)  is done with her season for school and now only does travel tourneys.  

 Should get some time to get to inlaws and take some pics.  I'm going to have to take some Ativan on the way up there and when we're there. The anxiety level I get from trying to decide if I head off into the woods swinging the MD, or dig out all of the dumps and privy sites on the farm.  There's probably 4 summers worth of digging bottles on that farm if you have more than one person digging..... i'm going to have to get pics of the dumps next time i'm up there.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Great pics tftfan. The first looks like a 40s era truck. The second looks like an early 60s station wagon, maybe.

 New truck found today. It's an old Ford Ranger. Anyone know the year?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Grill. Sorry about the bad picture, there was a lot of sticks on it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is another car in my area. This one is at a 50s farm dump. Not much left of this one, though.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

More. The door still has some wood left on it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

More.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

More.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Last picture.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## ironmountain

still haven't been up to inlaws to get some good pics.  Traveling every weekend for daughter's basketball tournaments and soccer stuff=no chance to get away.  I'll get some pics when I get up there in the next month.


----------



## ironmountain

Here's a link to an abandoned cheese factory near inlaws with quite a few old cars...This website is amazing!!! shows what's left all of the main mines and mining "ghost" towns near the inlaws. some nice rusted old cars!!!

 http://www.coppercountryexplorer.com/2009/01/the-cheese-room-and-cars/


----------



## JOETHECROW

Here's one we ran across earlier tonight....Old Buick "8"...I somehow didn't snap a pic of the rear interior, but it was cool, because the back doors were "suicide" style, (hinged at the rear and opened forward), but the coolest thing was that the rear seat was back to back with the front and you faced looking out the back!  There was a barn around this car not that many years ago...Barn collapsed, car's still there.


----------



## JOETHECROW

*


----------



## JOETHECROW

Trunk lid...


----------



## JOETHECROW

Interior front..


----------



## JOETHECROW

*


----------



## JOETHECROW

I told Laur that I thought it might be a 37...I was a year off....It's a 38...37 didn't have those little pod light turn signals on the fenders...here's a pic that I found over at google


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Nice looking car, Joe. I bet it would be beautiful restored.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Found a couple more old ones recently. This one is some sort of Chevy. Unknown model and year.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is the grill.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The back side of the car.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This sticker on the windshield reads 'October 1960 inspection.'


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Does anyone know this hood ornament?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The interior of the car. One thing I thought was interesting was that the glove box was still locked.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

For some strange reason, there was a bunch of hubcaps in the back seat. They look newer, though. I noticed the one on the top said GMC.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This sticker was on the back windshield. UNH 1923.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The car once again. That's the last picture of this car.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

When you stand at this car, and you look around, and about 100 feet away, you see this.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

It's a Plymouth Special Deluxe. Does anyone know the year? I'm guessing early 1940s.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

A side view of the Plymouth.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The Plymouth's grill.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Special Deluxe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The back of the Plymouth.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The Plymouth's interior.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here's what's left of the Plymouth's seats.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The other side. THis is the last picture of the PLymouth. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Does anyone know this hood ornament?


 It would no longer be on the car if I was the one taking the picture and neither would that grill.....[]


----------



## epackage

I'd spend the day stirpping these cars, some good money to be made there somewhere down the road...


----------



## epackage

That's a glass insert in the hood ornament right Ryan?


----------



## epackage

Check this out buddy...and it's a REPRO!!!

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item416355af36&item=280839434038&nma=true&pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&rt=nc&si=BVdLYITmoICcnsTq1UbiRMEkv3M%253D&vxp=mtr&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Bottles r LEET

> That's a glass insert in the hood ornament right Ryan?


 
 Do you mean the red? If you do, then no. That's my shirt in the reflection.


----------



## epackage

No, I mean the part behind her head and between her wings/arms...


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I think it's just the way the light hits it.


----------



## epackage

I see, either way it would be cleaned up and on Ebay this weekend if it were me...[]


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> The Plymouth's grill.


 1948 or 49 plymouth special deluxe, had one in high school only mine was a business coupe flat head six engine three speed stick went about sixty miles per hour downhill with a hurricane behind it. strip out those dash parts ya got some money there eventually.......Andy


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I have an update on the Chevy that started this thread. It has been dragged out. It is going to be parted out and then scrapped. The guy was thinking about restoring it, but the frame was rusted bad. I'm kind of sorry to see it go.


----------



## ironmountain

Heading up to inlaws in 2wks-ish. Going to be a fun week of MD'ing and hopefully digging. Daughter and I are going to hunt down the 2 1850-1890ish privies. Going to also get some pics of some "woods vehicles" to post on this thread. I'll see if I can get back into the woods where the old '30s Ford has a tree growing through it.  

 I might take some pics of abandoned houses up there.  One way back near shore of lake superior that's been empty since my father in law was in his teens. When he was younger he'd go there and help pick apples at the orchard just on the shore. (It's a Native American planted orchard).  The house is dilapidated and not safe, the barn/sauna/woodshed are all still up and full of stuff.  The privy site is now a slight depression in the ground. 

 There's also a 1 room stone house on the steep side of a ridge up there...one wall and chimney are all that's left.  Quite a few old deer camps randomly scattered up there too.  Will need to see if I can get back into the woods to get some pics of them. Woods get a bit thick in the summer in that area.


----------



## ironmountain

the abandoned cars I was going to take pics of are gone now.  We drove around and saw quite a few dump trucks and flatbed trucks from the 40's and 50's. They were way back in the yards next to barns and didn't want to bother people.  Next time I'll bring up the "normal" camera and get some zoomed pics from the road vs just having my iphone 4s...


----------



## aarrggh

If you stumble on any old Studebaker car/trucks sitting in the woods ,  please take pics and post um .  thanks . . . . . .


----------



## hemihampton

Seen this old car not long ago. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's my car I drive. 1970 R/T Charger. LEON.


----------



## aarrggh

This is my old toy . Was alot nicer back in the day but i have wore her down a bit . 
 Yes, It`s a Studebaker . !


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  aarrggh
> 
> This is my old toy . Was alot nicer back in the day but i have wore her down a bit .
> Yes, It`s a Studebaker . !


 [] Nice stude is it around 1936??


----------



## aarrggh

You were close  > 1938


----------



## andy volkerts

[] I used to have a 1953 Loewy coupe, but had to sell it when I moved because of no place to keep it, Always loved the Studes of the middle to late thirties. Neat old car......


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This is my 1969 C20 truck. It has a 250 six-cylinder engine. It has never seen salt, and never will, because I want to make it last forever. It's a great truck.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The inside. We have had some body work done on the truck since these pictures were taken. It has also been cleaned up since then.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is it's 250 six-cylinder engine.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

And my neighbor's 1972 Pontiac Firebird. Yes, it runs and drives.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## Plumbata

Hey, that's a really nice truck Ryan, ole Chevys are great! It is in wonderful shape, was it stored in a barn/garage for most of its life?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Plumbata,
 It's a southern truck. It has an old state of Texas inspection sticker in the bottom corner of the windshield. The guy I bought it from bought it a few years before. He was up in northern Vermont, and spotted a man putting a for sale sign on the truck at the end of his driveway. The man was a farmer, and he was selling the truck, which was one of his farm trucks. I still don't know how it got from Texas to Vermont, though.


----------



## Dugout

> ORIGINAL:  aarrggh
> 
> This is my old toy . Was alot nicer back in the day but i have wore her down a bit .
> Yes, It`s a Studebaker . !


  I found an old car key and looking at it closer is has Studebaker right on it.


----------



## hemihampton

Found this old truck in woods a few days ago. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Leon, cool old truck. Looks like late 50s? What's the last registered date on the license plate? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

HERE'S MINE. A 1953 GMC LEFT FOR DEAD AND I PAID BASICALLY A SCRAP METAL PRICE FOR IT 4 YEARS AGO TO USE AS A YARD ORNAMENT. WE'VE DONE THE BRAKES AND GOT IT RUNNING (1960 CHEVY I-6 235 ENGINE). NOW THE ELECTRIC AND 12V CONVERSION AND WE'LL BE GOOD TO GO.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Heck of a lawn ornament standing on the running board of the "lawn ornament"  []  Very nice truck...just my style...


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Nice old truck!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This old Buick Lesabre is parked in the front yard of a house in town. Last registered date is 2002.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

An old Lincoln Mark and a van on the front lawn of another house. Last registered date on the Mark is 2005. I remember when it was parked there.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I found this old motorcycle in the woods near my house a while back. I got some pictures of it today.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is a side view of it. I don't know anything about it, or how old it is.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

License Plate.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The dash.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The key is still in the ignition.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

The headlights. Last picture. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Brains

wow... nice bike- you sure that woods isn't the woods where cars/bikes that go through the bermuda intersection end up?  It's too nice lookin' to be out in the woods all alone.  Maybe if you fixed it up and road it around you'd get pulled over:
 "Yea this bike was reported stolen:"
 -"o yea? when?"
 "like a really really long time ago..."


----------



## epackage

I think that bike is mid 70's...you should be in the scrap meatal and old auto parts business..


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## tftfan

[]  Back to school kids !


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

ANOTHER SHOT OF MY '53 B-U-T!


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> I found this old motorcycle in the woods near my house a while back. I got some pictures of it today.


 

 Looks like a later 70's Honda CB550.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here's a couple of new ones. An old tractor almost completely covered in vegetation.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Old milk truck. Last registered date is 2005.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Wow, 200 posts. That's a lot of old trucks.

 My friend has this one parked out on his front lawn, I remember riding in it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here's a side view. Last pic, thanks for looking.


----------



## aarrggh

This is an old truck . !


----------



## andy volkerts

[] WOW! thats an old Dodge Panel van, quite rare, too bad the trees have gotten so big, that will be hard to salvage, but I bet there isnt three or four of those old vans still running in any condition. Most of them were junked..........Andy


----------



## CreekWalker

Spotted this old studebaker last week.  Not a truck , but getting scarce, I did spot a 49 Dodge truck built like a tank! My grand dads 49 was my first drive.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

SUGAR FROSTED CHEBBY CHARIOT/SLED.....


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## andy volkerts

[] Nice old Ford, a 1949-53??


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

MOST LIKELY A 51 OR 52 F-1 OR F-2.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Found this one in the river not too long ago.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Some more of it.


----------



## glass man

AH TRUCKS!My then girlfriend and I both  lost our "OLE VIGINNY" in the cab of a 1969 pickup truck...This was years before Meatloaf came out with the "DASHBORD LIGHT "song of his came out...but I do remember the dashboard light very well and how the dang sterring wheel got in the way..ah young love...I mean lust...[]JAMIE


----------



## ironmountain

Here are some "old truck/car" parts... I'll c/p from the post i have in the MD thread..

 "Went back to the 1/2 house that was mushed up there. Wanted to find the privy. Heck i don't even know where I'd begin there!!! the background: the ooooooooold guy who owned the place used to just dump his scrap and non-working vehicles there. His sister took it over in '26 and then moved to detroit, eventually dying. the person who owns it now must be the guy who lets us hunt the land djacent because we've hunted on same property as the house and never had an issue. Plus father in law is very strict on trespassing so would give us pure grief if we ever stepped foot on someone else's land w/o permission......

 so we're back at the house after hunting in the morning and i make the announcement i'm walking my butt up there to explore.

 I get there and behind the house find a long ravine. start following it, quite a few old tires (like skinny model a tires) and misc glass and misc oil cans strewn everywhere. I find another bldg and it looks like a cellar of some sort. 8' deep with crude cement blocks and all kinds of wooden doors etc just dropped in there. I find a foundation of what looks like a possible privy. white block to the surface, hunks of board strew about it and large enough for an outhouse. I dig into it a bit and all i hit is gravel and finally tires. loads of rotten tires. almost 6' of tires stacked in there. small bit away from there there seems to be a 2stall garage foundation. a large E made of the same cement block and spaced far enough apart to work on a vehicle. Nothing but hard gravel under that too...

 I look over and see a couple hunks of metal on top of each other.... 2 car frames with the headlights still attached....I start looking around carefully and realize im in old car heaven.....

 so this is what i find there: (these are just the things i took home). there are multiple car frames, must be close to 100 headlights, not pitted, not broken, still shiny, wheel hubs, more tired, i found a full on clutch with disc and all ad the list goes on.... next time Im bringing the pickup truck and filling it...k..the pic... "...

 here are a few pics so you don't have to be following links...

 couple car frames on top of each other..


----------



## ironmountain

Misc pic with the Stromberg and Carter..a Trico wiper motor and I hauled some stuff to the backside of the 1/2 house so I can snag it next time I get there...
 Going to take all of the headlamps/car parts then dig for bottles and such...


----------



## ironmountain

the clutch parts separated and what I thought might be a dash.  It's heavy, has tubes all over on the back.....also found a few differential covers...


----------



## ironmountain

The Stromberg.... when I get up there in a few wks, I'll be grabbing more stuff and I'll get pics.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Nice parts, they would probably bring a pretty penny on Ebay.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

What do you see here?


----------



## epackage

School bus


----------



## aarrggh

Space Ship ?


----------



## NyDigger1

I know a place in the catskills, about 5 miles from any road where there used to be an old town in the 1920s, everything is abandoned, buildings cars, etc, theres a main street, and a little stretch of road leading out of it, about 17 cars just sitting there, parked as if the owners disappeared.

 Never made the trek to the spot myself but I was shown pictures taken back in 2002. might be some good digging if I ever get around to going.


----------



## LC

Would be neat just to see some pictures of it . I remember once going into a log cabin with lap siding over the outside of it . There was a calendar on the wall dated 1941 , looked like the people either died or just walked away from it , all the contents were left in every room .


----------



## hemihampton

Found these 2 old trucks & others while bottle digging in Michigan with Yale Digger & Treasurhunt Tom. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Leon, their beauties. Look like 70s era trucks?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

> School bus


 []


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Side.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

1970s? Last one. Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## epackage

I would be the king of scrap metal if I lived near you, none of that stuff would be in the woods long...


----------



## aarrggh

Saw this truck in a parking lot a few weeks ago . . .  Its a little bit old , And i don`t know whats up with that wacky front setup . . . .  It was from Mississippi !


----------



## surfaceone




----------



## LC

Seeing that school bus reminds me of a friend of mine who lives on the Georgia Tennessee border . He paid a guy to dig a tunnel back into a bank . He took an old school bus and drove it into the tunnel , covered it with plastic and had the guy bury it top to bottom with dirt except for the back door . He made a storm shelter out of it , cracked me up . Look like it will do the job if needed though .


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## ironmountain

nice pics!! love exploring in the woods and finding old vehicles and houses/foundations.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump.


----------



## reach44

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Does anyone know this hood ornament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would no longer be on the car if I was the one taking the picture and neither would that grill.....[]
Click to expand...

 

 I'd be stripping those cars lol.  The ornaments fetch a pretty decent price on ebay.


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  reach4thebottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Does anyone know this hood ornament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would no longer be on the car if I was the one taking the picture and neither would that grill.....[]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be stripping those cars lol.  The ornaments fetch a pretty decent price on ebay.
Click to expand...

 I believe its off of a forties pontywreck (Pontiac)


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Hood ornament isn't worth taking, I went back to see it a while ago and the metal is broken.


----------



## tftfan

Sry. its not a truck. [8|]


----------

